# MAKES ME SICK!



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 24, 2008)

found this short article just before, detailing what a certain church has said after the death of aussie actor Heath Ledger, it's just sickening that people could think of this shit, at someones memorial...

Radical church to picket Ledger memorial


----------



## El Caco (Jan 24, 2008)

+&#8734;


----------



## Naren (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never heard of any "Christians" that talk like that. They sound like internet trolls. "God h8tz fagz n fag inablers, bitch!" 

I wonder why they feel the need to force their beliefs on others, despite the fact that Heath was neither gay nor a Christian.

It's almost like they want to be known as desecrators of the tombs of the dead.


----------



## amonb (Jan 24, 2008)

WTF????


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2008)

That is fucked up.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 24, 2008)

it's bullshit hey...


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 24, 2008)

this comes as no surprise to me.

There will be alot of people there, plenty of chances for them to be assaulted and make money like usual.


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2008)

The picture... She's holding an upside down AND BACKWARDS american flag...
They can't even protest RIGHT!

...It doesn't surprise me that they're doing this. ...But it's still stupid.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 24, 2008)

Westboro Baptist Church, quite possibly the biggest fuckups on the planet


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 24, 2008)

They assume he's gay because of Broke back Mountain?? WTF were they doing watching it if they hate gays so much?!?!

Until the news release I didn't even know it was him in the movie. I had absolutely zero urge to watch a love story about gay cowboys and thus;
I DIDN'T GO WATCH IT!!!

This kind of behavior really should be illegal......oh wait.


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> They assume he's gay because of Broke back Mountain?? WTF were they doing watching it if they hate gays so much?!?!



They don't think he's gay. They hate him because of his portrayal as a gay cowboy. Still idiotic nonetheless.


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, I realize that. Guess I should have made a clearer statement. It was knee jerk what can I say?

My point was the fact that they watched. Just tells me they go out of their way to FIND shit to get upset about. News flash - God hates you for wasting your @#$%ing life.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 24, 2008)

If I was living in America, you know what I'd do? Organise a counter-protest. With supersoakers filled with urine.


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> If I was living in America, you know what I'd do? Organise a counter-protest. With supersoakers filled with urine.



 What happens when you run out of ammo?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 24, 2008)

Michael said:


> What happens when you run out of ammo?



Buy pepsi and refill.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuck them. How stupid can people get? 
They're the ones we should be protesting against.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 24, 2008)

If somebody from that church was standing in front of a friends funeral protesting, I would probably kill them. And I'm not joking or talking though, I would probably grab one of them and ran my fingers through his throat.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 24, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've never heard of any "Christians" that talk like that.


You've been out of the USA for too long. A favorite quote on this:


Mahatma Gandhi said:


> I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ.


Ray


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 24, 2008)

Losers...that's not what Christianity's about, it's disgraceful, how can they even associate themselves with God.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy crap, dude!

People find the dumbest things to hate sometimes. I guess certain people (and some of their descendants) will just always find someone to hate for no good reason.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 24, 2008)

They should have been tazered.......


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> If I was living in America, you know what I'd do? Organise a counter-protest. With supersoakers filled with urine.



I actually have a story that goes something like that. Minus the supersoakers and urine.

But I won't get into it publicly.


----------



## Volsung (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is Varg Vikernes when ya need him?

Instead of waisting time protesting, shouldn't they be doing something more productive, like something that helps their overall community? It would be the christian thing to do after all. 

I'd like to think that "typical christians" would just let the man rest.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 25, 2008)

and it only gets worse!
seriously, these people are not doing much for my already withering respect for religion...
Anti-gay preacher launches Ledger tirade


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been browsing their (the WBC's) site for an hour or so (Westboro Baptist Church Home Page) and i'm disgusted.

Fred Phelps and his group of nutters are some real sick bastards.

Reading their "blog" where they answer people's comments, they patronize and condemn with every sentence, use sarcastic smily emoticons, throw words like "whore" around and write with such hate for everything.

God hates everything, apparently.

It's just not right.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 25, 2008)

wow , I didn't realize god "hated" anything?  
whatever happend to "love thy Neighbor", and 'thou shalt not kill" .
I don't get it, are these nuts writing their own amendments to the bible
and spreading "their" word?
WTF


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 25, 2008)

Any real Christian would not speak about someone like that. Any real Christian would know and understand that god does not hate anyone. Christ forgives those who ask for forgivness. Also, I don't see how portraying a gay cowboy made Heith a fag to begin with. These are also the assholes who protested fallen soilders from the war. Wow. It's a great thing those soilders went to war for this country's freedom so that they could protest at their funerals. To actually say that "god hates fags" shows that these people are nothing more than a cult of nutjobs.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 25, 2008)

I keep on asking myself "Is this shit for real?" when I read through the WBC homepage and their "God hates..." sites. Cause the stuff they write is quite unbelievable.

Apparently they know God's opinion on everything. And so far every quote from the Bible has been about people going to hell but never anything which would back up their arguments.


----------



## Bound (Jan 25, 2008)

These people don't just do it to the gay community, the picket fallen American soldiers wakes and memorials as well. Absolutely dispicable(sp) people. The head of the church was on a local boston radio station a while back. She's an absolute ignorant wretch of a human being.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> desecrators of the tombs of the dead.



OT - that's an awesome band name/album title.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 28, 2008)

They're fucked, bad things will come there way, it doesn't matter though. Let them talk shit and make people hate them more, they're digging their own grave. Heath Ledger is getting buried/having the funeral in Australia, so in the end, they won't be doing anything. Which is lucky for them, because i seriously think they would get fucked up protesting at his funeral. If they even dare come over here to try anything funny, i'm sure every one of them would be crucified by angry aussies lol. Anyways, really makes me angry that they say this sorta shit, selfish fucks. Heath Ledger has parents, family, friends, a child, etc. They really don't need to be hearing shit like "he's burning in hell" during a time like this, or at all.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah true that.
if one of these guys came into my town, preaching, they would surely not last very long


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> The picture... She's holding an upside down AND BACKWARDS american flag...
> They can't even protest RIGHT!
> 
> ...It doesn't surprise me that they're doing this. ...But it's still stupid.



May have been said, but holding the flag like that is some kind of dumbass anarchy/anti-establishment "statement". I'm going to hold up the back of rap CD's at the mall to protest lyrics next week, if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> May have been said, but holding the flag like that is some kind of dumbass anarchy/anti-establishment "statement". I'm going to hold up the back of rap CD's at the mall to protest lyrics next week, if anyone wants to join me.



haha ill be there


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

These idiots again? I wish they'd keep their stupid ideas to themselves.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2008)

again? this is the first i've read of them..


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 28, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> again? this is the first i've read of them..



Just type "Westboro Baptist" into a Youtube search, and prepare to be appalled.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 28, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Just type "Westboro Baptist" into a Youtube search, and prepare to be appalled.



and laugh at how fucking retarded they are and what they claim to stand for


----------



## kristallin (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like to be a fly on the wall when they get to the Pearly Gates and God takes one look at them and says "Uhhh, nope, you ain't gettin' in here, burn in Hell, bigots..."


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 29, 2008)

http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18..._and_Entertainment&PCAST_TITLE=Kane_On-Demand


everyone listen to this..its one members of the church getting bitched at by alot of people lol on a washington dc radio station


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 29, 2008)

pack of fucksticks...
if god hates anything..me thinks its people that preach hate filled venom like this cocksucker..


----------

